# Snowing agian in the flatlands



## billski (Mar 28, 2015)

Just enough to drive me crazy, not enough to do anything with.  Wasted snow!

I actually thought about taking off my snow tires, but with the chance of some frozen precip on the roads up norht, I decided to leave them on.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 28, 2015)

After skiing Gore and Whiteface  3 days last week. We Skied yesterday in a mini blizzard at Titus . The top of  mtn was fogged in , coverage is still deep , absolutely no bare spots anywhere even under liftlines . It looks like mid winter , they will run out of skiers long before they run out of snow


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> they will run out of skiers long before they run out of snow



That's the sad part.  Too bad we all couldn't agree on one place to stay open and we could all ski until May!   Hmm.  Have to see what K-mart is up to....


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 28, 2015)

Its been snowing all day here in CT, but only sticking to grass and trees.  Mood snow, no shoveling.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 28, 2015)

billski said:


> That's the sad part.  Too bad we all couldn't agree on one place to stay open and we could all ski until May!  .



Why limit to one place when May seems like a shoe-in for a bunch of places?  VT, NH, & ME should all easily make May this year.  June is the target now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 30, 2015)

If every flatlander could just bring one or two 5 gallon pails full of curb/sidewalk snow with them on ski trips to donate to the mountain-- we'll really be in business!


----------

